# Flax seeds



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anybody feed flax to their goats? I found a source locally that is not too bad price-wise. Do they need them to be ground up, or can they have them whole? The mill sells them both ways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

I was wondering if they could have flax seeds....


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to feed flax seeds all the time until I ran out. They digest them better if they are ground, but they need to be either freshly ground or stabilized. They oxidize very fast! I've been hearing good things lately about chia seeds compared to flax and one of the nice things about them is that they can be ground in advance and are very stable. They also have a higher ratio of omega 3 to 6 from what I was told by one of my very knowledgable hoof clients who swears by them. 

I didn't feed flax for the goats benefit so much as for any nice qualities that would pass through the milk for me! More antioxidants are usually a good thing though, no matter.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

fmg said:


> Does anybody feed flax to their goats? I found a source locally that is not too bad price-wise. Do they need them to be ground up, or can they have them whole? The mill sells them both ways.


Damn, girl, you get the best deals on a lot of food things!!!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, I know, I'm pretty durn lucky!!! It's the area I live in though! People are poor here, so prices are low. I'm actually not sure if this stuff's a good deal for flax or not...I haven't really seen it priced before. They said it was $17.90 for 50 lbs ground or $15 for 50 lbs whole. I will have to check with them tomorrow and see if it's stabilized, but I doubt it.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to feed it. I ground it myself for them. It got too expensive so I had to stop. I would love to get it for the price you can get it for!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting, I saw some Chia seeds today!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I also do a lot of calling around for good deals.  But, mostly it is the poor people and low costs of living. It also means that I get less for my products...though comparably I think I'm still getting a pretty good price for my milk.

How did you grind it Sully? Do you have a little mill or something?


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have fed mine flax from time to time. Both cuz I believe in diversity of feed for them, and for the Omega 3 profile for them and in the milk. It seemed like the milk made cheese that was a little softer? I didn't do my usual systematic experimentation, it just "seemed" like it, so don't quote me.

Some folks said it had to be ground, that it would pass thru whole otherwise. Nonsense for mine. They honored the LaMunchie jokes well, and munched them up. Mine are all relatively young, oldest one will be 5yo this spring, so probably they have good teeth.

I did look carefully at poops, and break them apart, no whole flax or even visible flax parts with a hand magnifier. Ground flax goes rancid so fast that I think whole is the way to go. For my own use, I put them in Vitamilk when I'm going to make a smoothie and before the milk. Or I use a coffee grinder. Or I make a special effort to chew thoroughly, as I'm young enough and have good teeth too :lol


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

For those who are interested, I found this site on feeding flax to cattle: http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/pubs/ansci/beef/as1283w.htm


----------



## Blackberry Farm (Jul 7, 2011)

We use this. It is for horses.

http://www.jeffersequine.com/simply-flax/camid/EQU/cp/CA-SD/

It is crazy expensive, but I wanted it for Mockingbird after she got sick. I read that some goats get the whole seeds stuck in their gums and teeth, so we top dress her grain with it. I have seen an improvement in her coat and the condition of her skin.

We use a foodsaver and the round foodsaver canisters to preserve it. The label says it is good for a year, but I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I've wondered about the gums issue.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I used either my blender or a coffee grinder. The grinder worked much better, but the blender did an ok job.


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

Flax is excellent for them. I would LOVE to get 50# for $15! I would not get the ground stuff though - as Anita said, they go rancid fast once ground. My girls only get them occasionally, but they seem to chew and digest them just fine without grinding.


----------

